# Walk swap - good idea?



## deeks87 (Aug 22, 2013)

When our pup gets a bit older I will need to get back to FT work unfortunately. My partner and I have been discussing the idea of a walk swap if there is such a thing? If its not something that's viable I am more than happy to travel home during lunch. 

Idea is that we (well he...) does an early AM walk/run at around 5 30/6 in exchange for a midday walk for our dog. This way we meet another local dog owner (I've lived here for nearly 2 years and have only ever seen 2 people walking dogs...) and our pup gets a new pal. 

Is this something that anyone else does? 

Or if you're in the Brent Cross/Golders Green area of London let us know!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm a bit paranoid and I'd want to know the other dog owner VERY well before trusting them with my dog


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> I'm a bit paranoid and I'd want to know the other dog owner VERY well before trusting them with my dog


And also the keys to your house so they can collect the dog


----------



## deeks87 (Aug 22, 2013)

Both things I'm concerned about! I was just wondering whether anyone else had done this and had any joys with it before. Unfortunately we don't know many of our neighbours and the ones we do know we wouldn't trust with him, or are at work all day.

Suppose it'll be a trip home during lunch! If only I drove


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

The money spent on travelling home on your lunch might pay for a dog walker to come and walk your dog for you. They are CRB checked and often have references. I would ring around a few walkers in your area for some prices and see what your budget will allow.

If you lived near family and friends who had a dog, I think your idea would be a good one but I think you would have more reassurance from a reputable dog walker


----------



## deeks87 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hardwick Hounds said:


> The money spent on travelling home on your lunch might pay for a dog walker to come and walk your dog for you. They are CRB checked and often have references. I would ring around a few walkers in your area for some prices and see what your budget will allow.
> 
> If you lived near family and friends who had a dog, I think your idea would be a good one but I think you would have more reassurance from a reputable dog walker


You're right, thinking about it I would find it difficult to trust anyone to come into my house and look after my dog. Unfortunately my family are back home, 6000 miles away!  And not many friends who are dog owners or even lovers  and definitely none in the area.

It costs me about £3 to get home and back and roughly £10 for an hours walk. Not a huge difference for the day, but it's £35 a week difference. I'm more than happy to pop home, it's not just about the cost and the time it takes, it was the chance of meeting another local dog owner and getting Doyle socialised a bit more. If I need to take 2 hours lunch instead of 1, I'm happy to stay at work till 6, I just had an idea and was looking for any bad sides to it. On the surface it seems so ideal!

I'm glad I bounced the idea around and got some feedback. Where I live is not especially "petty" so it's not easy asking around for help or advice. Thanks all!


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

You could get a dog walker to do a couple of days & you come home for the others, then Doyle gets the best of both worlds


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd much rather travel home to see to my dog than let a dog walker take him out with so many others after what I've read on here! :nonod:


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

Westy said:


> I'd much rather travel home to see to my dog than let a dog walker take him out with so many others after what I've read on here! :nonod:


Rather unfair to tar everyone with the same brush.

If you do your research there are lots of dog walkers offering a very good service.


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

I quite wrongly assumed that dog walkers worked for £10 an hour walking one dog at a time - that's what I would want for my dog, undivided attention to protect it while I wasn't there - silly me!

You say that you normally walk 4/5 dogs together - that's not good enough for me to pay any amount of money for.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

It sounds like a good idea to me. If you meet some one you get on with and the dogs do too, an ideal situation IMO.

I am all for dog favours with people you trust. I do not feel half as bad asking a favour if I know shortly I can grant one in return.


----------



## deeks87 (Aug 22, 2013)

I think my issue with a dog walker walking several dogs at a time would only come up if I didn't have the chance to meet the other dogs to make sure Doyle is happy with them. He is only a baby and certainly doesn't need a full hours walk yet either so that could cause problems with group walking. 

Perhaps when he's older and we get out and about more we will meet a few good people local to our street. For now I'll plan to pop home for lunch. It'll help with my Doyle shakes! I miss and worry about him even while we're crate training and I head out to the shops for 15 mins or do the ironing next door!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

deeks87 said:


> You're right, thinking about it I would find it difficult to trust anyone to come into my house and look after my dog. Unfortunately my family are back home, 6000 miles away!  And not many friends who are dog owners or even lovers  and definitely none in the area.
> 
> It costs me about £3 to get home and back and roughly £10 for an hours walk. Not a huge difference for the day, but it's £35 a week difference. I'm more than happy to pop home, it's not just about the cost and the time it takes, it was the chance of meeting another local dog owner and getting Doyle socialised a bit more. If I need to take 2 hours lunch instead of 1, I'm happy to stay at work till 6, I just had an idea and was looking for any bad sides to it. On the surface it seems so ideal!
> 
> I'm glad I bounced the idea around and got some feedback. Where I live is not especially "petty" so it's not easy asking around for help or advice. Thanks all!


I'm not a million miles from you 

If your boy needs a buddy he is welcome to meet Dex.


----------



## deeks87 (Aug 22, 2013)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I'm not a million miles from you
> 
> If your boy needs a buddy he is welcome to meet Dex.


That's so kind, thank you!  He'll be ready to roam the big bad world from the 26th onwards. Whereabouts are you and Dex?


----------



## Doggy Chums (Jan 10, 2013)

deeks87 said:


> When our pup gets a bit older I will need to get back to FT work unfortunately. My partner and I have been discussing the idea of a walk swap if there is such a thing? If its not something that's viable I am more than happy to travel home during lunch.
> 
> Idea is that we (well he...) does an early AM walk/run at around 5 30/6 in exchange for a midday walk for our dog. This way we meet another local dog owner (I've lived here for nearly 2 years and have only ever seen 2 people walking dogs...) and our pup gets a new pal.
> 
> ...


Really not a good idea, there are so many far reaching issues... some of which are...

security of your home and the other persons home
insurance for if something goes wrong (you lose control of the dog and causes damage somehow)
theft of your dog
injuries to the dog which the other may feel you are liable for
change of routine for the dog could lead to changes in behaviour (good or bad)

there are hundreds of things i could list... its always better to pay a dog walker and take your dog in the eve  just my advice.


----------

